# over-serrated vs under-serrated?



## BowHunterFett (Aug 23, 2011)

Is there a benefit to over-serrated vs under-serrated sickle knives? I am repaifing a MF model 41 sickle mower, and before I replace the knives I was wondering if it mattered which way I went.


----------



## cwright (Oct 19, 2011)

I would think the aggressive serration knifes would be suited more for Sudan and other heavy stemmed varieties and the less agressive for fine stemed types of forage.
I have a 41 Massey and use the fine serrated knifes. It gets all the small thin blades of grass pretty well.


----------



## mike10 (May 29, 2011)

Over serrated sections will stay sharper for a longer period of time. You should be able to find some that have as many serrations per inch and as the under serrated sections.


----------



## BowHunterFett (Aug 23, 2011)

Thanks, the PO used the wrong sections when he reworked it, and redrilled the holes to make them work, and he put on underserrated, but the only ones I have found at the local farm store are over serrated, but I did not know if there was a benefit either way. The tooth number seems exact, so I figured it would work, plus, maybe in fine grass it won't be able to get under it and jamb up?


----------



## Mike120 (May 4, 2009)

I use agressive, over-serrated sections in my NH 456 from Home page Webb's Sickle Service They last a lot longer than the chinese-made sections from the chain stores and are probably cheaper. I've tried the fine-tooth sections and they didn't cut as well unless I went a little slower. I'm cutting Bermuda and Bahia.


----------



## NDVA HAYMAN (Nov 24, 2009)

As Mike 120 stated, Webb's Sickle Service is the authority as far as I'm concerned. Great customer service and knowledge. Call and talk to them. Mike


----------



## BowHunterFett (Aug 23, 2011)

I checked that site, and as far as I can tell, they do not carry the right parts I need, and do not list Massey at all. Pretty hard site to navigate tho, so I may have missed them, or just plain and simply not looked in the right place. I will give the ones I picked up a try, they should work fine. I am only running this 7' mower on a 45hp Cub Cadet YanMar, so speed is not an option. They will have to be better than the old chunked out dull pieces of junk that were on there. Thanks for the help!


----------



## Mike120 (May 4, 2009)

BowHunterFett said:


> I checked that site, and as far as I can tell, they do not carry the right parts I need, and do not list Massey at all.


Their website is difficult......call and ask for a catalog, it's much easier to read and has a lot more items. They also carry disc cutter knives that were 50% less than Agco for the same blades.


----------



## Gearclash (Nov 25, 2010)

> They will have to be better than the old chunked out dull pieces of junk that were on there.


If the sickle sections look like that be sure that the rock guard ledger plates are in good shape. They are the other half of your "scissors".


----------

